# My boyfriend and another girl



## Duowolf (Jan 6, 2009)

My boyfriend used to be interested in this girl before he met me, though he never told her that he liked her and he doesn't know if she was interested in him. She was supposed to visit him during Halloween. We all live in different states, him in Texas, she's in Washington, and I'm in Florida, and she came up with the idea of visiting him. They have known each other for maybe two years? but neither of them followed up on the meeting since he met me before October; we fell for each other during Hurricane Ike. They have met once in 2007 in Las Vegas along with a couple other people from our former WoW guild.

He has told her that he's in a relationship with me around the time when he visited me for Thanksgiving, but they have talked maybe two or three times only in the past few months. But suddenly she wants to visit him and possibly another friend in his area in February for her 21st birthday. Should I be worried about it? I trust him but I'm worried about what her intentions are. I have heard she was into the roleplaying boyfriend thing in World of Warcraft and had a relationship in game and in real life with the former guild leader. My boyfriend took over the guild lead for a while after the first leader quit and she talked to my boyfriend a lot before I met him. I don't know if she's the kind of girl who flirts with officers/leaders because of the appeal of power (yes I know it's a game but some people get too involved in it).

So should I be worried about her? I probably won't be around to make sure she doesn't try to make a move on him and since it'll be her 21st I assume there will be drinking. =/ I honestly wish she would just drop the idea and spend her birthday up in Washington with her friends and family there.

I'll definitely try to be there if she goes through with it. She texted my boyfriend asking if he'd be ok with her spending her 21st in Texas. I talked to him briefly about it, asking what was said. He told me she hadn't replied after he said he was ok with it. I know she tends to get really busy with classes in Washington so I guess it would just be for a weekend? He said she would probably stay in Austin if she did come (he's in Houston). I don't know if since she hasn't replied yet if she'll follow through, but I plan on talking to him about how it's odd for her to spend her birthday with someone else's boyfriend instead of family. I don't want to get too over-protective in case it is just a 'friends thing', but I really don't trust her.

Advice?


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not sure about the whole WoW thing, but just based on the personal dealings you described, I would be somewhat worried. 

They haven't really met in real life more than what, once? But now she wants to spend her 21st Birthday with him? I find that odd... 

On my 21st... (which was a while ago now) I wanted to get wasted with my buddies. That was all I really cared about. My girlfriend (now my wife) wasn't there because she was younger than me, but I just hung out with friends and got drunk... 

Granted, if she doesn't drink or like to party, she wouldn't have the same opinions, but I guess personally, I don't know why you would want to spend your 21st birthday on the other side of the country unless you had something bigger in mind.

As far as what to do? That's even tougher. I would maybe tell your boyfriend that you want to be there if she is there. See what happens first with his reactions. If he says "Great!", then you are good with him.... then he should tell the other girl, and then you need to figure out what his reaction will be. 

It all comes down to how much you trust your boyfriend. Because you can worry about all the other people in the world, but it doesn't do much good. There is someone somewhere that will want your significant other, and sooner or later, it probably will present itself, so all that matters is if your guy/girl....


----------



## Adorei (Jan 1, 2009)

Why are living so far away from each other anyway? Did you guys meet through WoW? I would be very careful and suspicious if I was in your situation, too. WoW causes a lot of problems in relationships (I know from personal experience). I would talk to him about your concerns and if you aren't comfortable with it (even if it is only a friend thing), then he doesn't need to meet up with her.


----------

